
Ask HN: How to get a job working with self-driving cars? - roschdal
Self-driving cars could improve transportation in a big way, and software development is likely a big part of that.<p>How do I get a job working as a software developer working with self-driving cars?<p>How can a good software developer with a Master degree in Computer Science transition to contributing to making the software in self-driving cars?
======
gentlefolk
I have a few friends/acquaintances that work (or are looking for work) in this
field and all of them have graduate degrees with research specifically focused
on vehicle controls, autonomy, and mapping. Most of the work on the autonomy
systems will probably require something similar, since it is still a research
heavy field.

There are software systems within autonomous (and non-autonomous) vehicles
that won't require such a specific academic background, but they would
probably require some level of experience with embedded systems or systems
programming.

If you're starting from scratch, many of them have recommended the following
book as an approachable introduction to the field:
[http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Autonomous-Mobile-
Intelli...](http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Autonomous-Mobile-Intelligent-
Robotics/dp/0262015358/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1406043663&sr=8-1&keywords=autonomous+robotics).

Within the research community, ROS ([http://www.ros.org](http://www.ros.org))
seems to be the standard platform. So perhaps put ROS on something and play
around with it? You have to start somewhere.

------
27182818284
Cruise is hiring:
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/cruiseautomationinc](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/cruiseautomationinc)

Apply and talk with them directly. The worst case scenario is that they don't
even respond (unlikely) and I bet in the average case you might not get a job
but you're learn a lot and have a fun conversation.

~~~
roschdal
Thanks! I have actually seen that job listing, however I don't meet any of the
requirements. How can I get access to these skills when I completed my
edication several years ago?

------
chrisBob
Is this a long term goal or a short term goal? If you are serious about this
as a career you should look at a relevant PhD program. Getting a PhD is free
(unless you count the lost salary while you are making $30k a year working
towards the degree). A PhD isn't usually recommended if you are planing to
work in industry, but since this is a new field is is probably one of the
exceptions and would give you a fast track towards the specific skills you
would need.

I am at Boston University, and I know of at least one autonomous vehicle lab
here. Most big universities will have something similar.

------
EleventhSun
Learn everything there is to know about SLAM. And then perhaps contribute to
open-source navigation projects and the like.

